# Lapel Pin Question



## Keith C (Jun 19, 2019)

I went to a Visitation in my District last night and since I was Entered in the month of June, that is considered my "Masonic Birthday."  Masonic Birthdays are celebrated at every stated meeting  So I was among those standing before the Altar to be recognized.  It is tradition for the Worshipful Master to give some small gift to everyone celebrating a Masonic Birthday.  Last night the gift was an interesting lapel pin, in the form of a Masonic apron with a Bell on it.   After the Meeting, I asked the WM what the significance of this was and he said he had no idea, in January he found a box of these pins in a storage area, no one in the Lodge knew what they were or where they came from, so he decided to give them out as Birthday gifts!

I am attaching a photo of the pin.  As there is so much great Masonic Knowledge here I am hoping someone knows what the significance of this pin is!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 19, 2019)

Have never seen a bell used before.  May have been used to mark some special occasion or master?
Mike


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 19, 2019)

This is just a shot in the dark, but 2002 would've been the 250 year anniversary of the casting of the Liberty Bell.  Being in Pennsylvania, it might have been some kind of commemorative pin.


----------



## David612 (Jun 19, 2019)

Very doubtful that it’s related but in our Souths we use a bell to announce a toast.
So we use bells more than cutlery.


----------



## Schuetz (Jun 22, 2019)

I've found a few different leads (or grasping straws):

1. There is the Guardian bell, though this is more a general motorcycle thing with the square and compasses slapped on.

2. There is a bell important to the Fort Worth, Texas, area. It was cast in 1782, in London, and made its way to north Texas by the 1850s, settling in Fort Worth Lodge #148.

3. The bell is, if you cannot find the original meaning, a tool of summoning the community (typically a church). Recall how the bell (modernly replaced with a chime) is used in the 3rd degree as the funeral dirge is sung by the gathered Fellowcrafts.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Keith C (Jun 23, 2019)

I seriously doubt 1 & 2, and we have no bell or chime in any of our Degrees.

We do toll a Bell for each Departed Brother in our Memorial Ritual, but don't know why that would occasion a lapel pin.


----------



## Winter (Jun 24, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I seriously doubt 1 & 2, and we have no bell or chime in any of our Degrees.
> We do toll a Bell for each Departed Brother in our Memorial Ritual, but don't know why that would occasion a lapel pin.



GlofWI uses a chime in the third degree.  But it isn't represented as a bell.  I'm leaning towards the idea that Hanzosbm posted about the Liberty Bell.


----------



## Kelly Allred (Jun 25, 2019)

To me it looks more like a Christmas bell than the liberty bell.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 26, 2019)

This is a reach (and will show my age) but was there ever a lodge of Ma Bell employees in PA?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> This is a reach (and will show my age) but was there ever a lodge of Ma Bell employees in PA?


I had the same thought - they did have a lapel badge with a bell on it..


----------



## Thanh Chau (Jul 22, 2019)

I was told that the WM jewel has a bell hanging in the middle of the square. That is what we have in our lodge, so maybe it signifies as WM lapel pins.


----------



## Winter (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanh Chau said:


> I was told that the WM jewel has a bell hanging in the middle of the square. That is what we have in our lodge, so maybe it signifies as WM lapel pins.


The many jurisdictions I am familiar with, that is the 47th Problem of Euclid hanging under the square.  I've never seen a bell. Can you send a picture? I'd very much like to see itz please. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Thanh Chau (Jul 22, 2019)

Winter said:


> The many jurisdictions I am familiar with, that is the 47th Problem of Euclid hanging under the square.  I've never seen a bell. Can you send a picture? I'd very much like to see itz please.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic




I've might mistaken with that ... I will take a picture and send next time .


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 23, 2019)

Winter said:


> The many jurisdictions I am familiar with, that is the 47th Problem of Euclid hanging under the square.


Here, the 47th Problem of Euclid is the jewel of our Committee on Work. Our WM jewel is the square all by itself.


----------



## Winter (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is what the PM jewel looks like I am referring to from my jurisdiction with the 47th problem under the square. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 24, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Here, the 47th Problem of Euclid is the jewel of our Committee on Work. Our WM jewel is the square all by itself.


He meant Past Master, a sitting Master has just the square as his jewel.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 24, 2019)

Here's the PM jewel in our jurisdiction:


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 24, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Here's the PM jewel in our jurisdiction:View attachment 6600


Scottish style that one.


----------



## Winter (Jul 24, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Here's the PM jewel in our jurisdiction:View attachment 6600


That is also used in my jurisdiction. One Lodge I belong to uses that commonly found in the United States. The other Lodge I belong to is an EC Lodge that uses Emulation Rite and UGLE regalia. So I have two sets of everything. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Here's the PM jewel in our jurisdiction:View attachment 6600


That's a Grand Master here...


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2019)

Winter said:


> Here is what the PM jewel looks like I am referring to from my jurisdiction with the 47th problem under the square.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just brought a nice new one and it arrived yesterday.. I am always terrified I, or they, will get the name (or initials) wrong.. I normally get 
*CJ 18*
https://www.ghlilley.com.au/masonic-fraternal-regalia/craft-past-master-jewels


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow.. I just realized.. one I have must have been custom made by the Lodge. Wow. My fav are these 
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...an-naval-and-military-lodge-49---shiny-jewels
Old Lodges often had a die made for their own Jewels. 

We had a very famous Silversmith Family here (Blaski - who remain regalia makers https://www.blashki.com.au/about-us/ )

"
*Phillip Blashki* (21 February 1837 – 21 October 1916) was a Polish immigrant to Australia who rose to be a successful businessman, magistrate, J.P., holder of many positions of public responsibility and associated with numerous community and charitable events in Melbourne.

Phillip Blashki's life was summarised on the center front page of The Herald on 21 October 1916, which read in part, "_For 39 years, he was a justice of the peace, and for a lengthy period he was chairman of the City Court Bench... 58 years ago he came to Victoria, and took a leading part in many public affairs. He founded the Melbourne Jewish Aid Society, was a trustee of the Brighton Cemetery, and a prominent Freemason. He was also one of the founders of the Charity Organisation Society_.""

I'm full of Trivia


----------



## Winter (Jul 24, 2019)

Those vintage pieces of regalia are always so beautiful.  They really knew how to make regalia back then.  I was the same way when my PM jewel was being made.  People get my name wrong a lot.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 26, 2019)

That is the RW Master's jewel in Scottish lodges.


----------

